

Ask HN: Do you consider outsourcing your tech team? - sedzia

Hi, I’m a co-founder of a software house http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rspective.com and I’d like to ask you guys if startups founders&#x2F;CTOs consider hiring an external, remote tech team? If so, what are the key requirements it has to meet.<p>Thanks,
Michal
======
demircancelebi
Hey guys I'm selling lemonades and wondering if people just want to have a cup
in a sunny afternoon. If so, how do you define a good lemonade? Should I also
think about adding ice to it? Thanks, Demir

